# [SOLVED] Cannot create new folder



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello, I apologize if this has been asked, but I get an error on search

Here is my question:

When I try to create new folder, I get an error "Cannot read from the source file or disk". It is an external drive. I should point out that at one point the drive was connected to a different computer and shared over the network. I believe it was unplugged without stopped sharing. Another possibility is that I was trying to transfer 224 gigabytes of photographs to that drive, three times, and each time the drive got disconnected. I can access the drive fine, and I can read all the files on it.

using windows Vista Ultimate SP1
The hard drive is Western Digital MyBook 500gb

This does not happen with the other 2 external drives that I have

Please help
Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . .

Try this to create a new folder on the external - assuming the external is drive f: and the folder name is wedding - 

START | type cmd.exe into the start box | right-click on cmd.exe above | type the following one line at a time, hit enter after each:


```
[size=3]
f:

cd\

md wedding
[/size]
```
See if there is a new folder on the f: drive named wedding.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Thank you for answering 

I have done what you have told me to do

The folder wedding was not created

this is what it gave me

Q:\>md wedding
Data Error <cyclic redundancy check>.

Please note that the drive letter is Q:


Awaiting further advice

Thank you


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Anyone?

In the meantime, I think time has come to reinstall windows. Too much crap on the system. We will see if it will fix the hard drive issue as well.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Well, I have reinstalled windows. No luck with the hard drive.

One website suggested to run chkdks. It has found 9 corrupt entries at stage 1 and then it gave and error that it cannot continue in read only mode. I started searching around for how to make drive non read only, and found this post

http://help.lockergnome.com/vista/change-read-external-hard-drive-ftopict68691.html

i have tried the solutions that were described, but they did not work for me. I am going to try to change the ownership to administrator account instead of my own.

My problem seems more like the last two posts, but they have not been resolved, and I do not get Access denied error.

Please help?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . .

When you plug the USB drive in does it automatically assign the drive letter Q:? 

Go into the following, please:

START | type compmgmt.msc | hit enter

Got to Storage/Disk Management - the take a screen shot and post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hello,

As mentioned before, I have reinstalled windows. Now that drive has a letter E: (my book)

Also, to save some usb ports I have attached the drive now through firewire

I have attached a screenshot as per request



Thank you and awaiting further instructions


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . .

Am I reading that correctly that you have 4 internal drives totalling over 2TB?

Please run msinfo32 - save as an NFO file - 

START | type msinfo32 - enter

Save as NFO default file (you will see default NFO option).

Zip up and attach to your next post. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hello,

Yes, I have over 2TB of storage. 3 External drives, 1 Internal drive

Here is the MSinfo32 File

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c697c84033bde436d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Per msinfo32 - *Problem Devices*

```
Microsoft Away Mode System	ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&2	38

Scan	USB\VID_043D&PID_00C1&MI_00\7&38C1A5DF&0&0000	
[COLOR=red]The drivers for this device are not installed.[/COLOR]

LaCie  Big Disk Extreme+ (button)	1394\LACIE_&BIG_DISK_EXTREME+_(BUTTON)\3AAD060B794BD000	
[COLOR=red]The drivers for this device are not installed.[/COLOR]

WD External HDD Button & Lights	1394\WD&EXTERNAL_HDD_BUTTON_&_LIGHTS\162001E093A99000	
[COLOR=red]The drivers for this device are not installed.[/COLOR]
```

From what I see here, the drivers for these drives have not been installed. Vista should recognize these drives and find drivers for them. Did you install any 3rd party software for these drives?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

No, I have not installed any third party software for these drives. Vista could not find the drivers for the back up functions for the drives. I can access them however, and as well I can read and write to the LaCie Drive. It is only the Western Digital that I cannot write to. I can read from it though


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Also, Vista did not ask me for the drivers when it they were plugged in through USB. It was only once I plugged them in through firewire did they ask for drivers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*



Hi. . .

Vista would not on its own locate 3rd party drivers for software backup programs; however, Vista would install the drivers it needs to allow I/O for the external drives.

Have you checked the Device Manager for red/yellow flags? Be sure to enable hidden devices under the View tab. What drivers did you have to install for the IEEE 1394 SBF2 drive? Did Vista simply fail to find any firewire drivers?



FireX said:


> I can access them however, and as well I can read and write to the LaCie Drive. It is only the Western Digital that I cannot write to. I can read from it though


Does this occur with both USB and Firewire? Did you try to take ownership of the drive or change file permission settings on any manner? I see that the drive has about 53% free space. How did you write to the other 46%?

For info:
The Western Digital = drive e: - Disk 2, partition 0:

```
Description	Disk drive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Model	WD External HDD Device IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device
Bytes/Sector	512
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	Fixed hard disk
Partitions	1
SCSI Bus	Not Available
SCSI Logical Unit	Not Available
SCSI Port	Not Available
SCSI Target ID	Not Available
Sectors/Track	63
Size	465.76 GB (500,105,249,280 bytes)
Total Cylinders	60,801
Total Sectors	976,768,065
Total Tracks	15,504,255
Tracks/Cylinder	255
Partition	Disk #2, Partition #0
Partition Size	465.75 GB (500,096,991,744 bytes)
Partition Starting Offset	32,256 bytes
```


```
Drive	E:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size	465.75 GB (500,096,991,232 bytes)
Free Space	244.59 GB (262,628,028,416 bytes)
Volume Name	My Book
Volume Serial Number	700F4D9C
```

Please check WERCON - Windows Problem Reports and Solutions about these items in particular as it may contain additional information:
START | type wercon into the start search box | click on wercon - look at "Problems to Check":

```
8/11/2008 3:08 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8202357, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_88010070&REV_01
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report05650eaf
8/11/2008 3:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8202357, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_88010070&REV_01
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e870f5
8/11/2008 3:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3503251, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: ACPI\AWY0001
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report07c7dea9\DMIDE3C.tmp.log.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e87a6b
8/11/2008 3:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 57415405, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 1394\LaCie_&Big_Disk_Extreme+_(button)
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report08a14e37\DMI4E08.tmp.log.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e88f3b
8/11/2008 3:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 6476129, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=8319&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=6476129
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 1394\WD&External_HDD_Button_&_Lights
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report08dd7353\DMI7324.tmp.log.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e898a1
8/11/2008 3:12 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8206295, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_046D&PID_08CC&REV_0005&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e8ad42
8/11/2008 3:12 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3736197, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=4357&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=3736197
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_043D&PID_00C1&REV_0001&MI_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d76b604\DMIB5D5.tmp.log.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e8b689
8/11/2008 3:12 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3736190, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=4357&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=3736190
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USBPRINT\Lexmark_4300_Series8A00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0edb17bc\DMI179C.tmp.log.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report03e8c985
```
The above errors are encrypted... what do they say or indicate? Did you format the external drives in NTFS under Vista? Were they originally FAT32 or NTFS?

Finally, the call of course is yours... but be very careful in Vista with regards to using back-up software. Vista has *Junctions* - a sort of short-cut - that re-directs primarily-named XP folders to their proper Vista counterparts. The problem is that you have Junctions within Junctions within those Junctions - it will loop on and on - I was able to count to 18 loops before the folder names got so long, the job failed. You can read more about that HERE if you would like. Personally, I do not use any backup software - I boot into SAFEMODE and copy *en masse*. I just let it run for a few hours.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hello,

I will try to address all questions in a coherent manner. The drive was working fine before on vista (about a month ago) When I first got it, I formatted it into NTFS right away (i did a quick format) after that, it was working fine until about a month ago. At some point a month ago I have gotten a New computer (IBM thinkcenter), which I have used for the watching movies on tv (I got the computer for a really good price), and as a central storage space for my family to share data. The drive that was in the computer was 250 gigs, but that was not enough. Thus I had plugged the drive that has the problem now (WD My book) into the computer. I shared it, and mapped it as a drive on all computers. At some point later I realized I needed the storage on my main computer, so I unplugged the drive from the IBM computer (Without using safely remove function) The software that you are seeing for backup is probably teracopy

http://www.codesector.com/teracopy.php

I used it to transfer files more efficiently between drives. I would sometimes transfer large chunks of data (200-300 gigs), and whenever I did that, the WD My book (same drive that is having an issue now) would stop the transfer at some point and give an error "usb device not recognized". That is why I got the teracopy software, to eliminate that issue, and it did, but keep in mind this was before I had gotten the IBM thinkcenter. I plugged the WD My Book into the computer to back up some photos on it (224gb) and it did transfer, using teracopy, but I could never transfer all of them, as the process of transfer would fail (I think I have gotten only 60gb transferred). I have tried it on many occasions, which are probably the loop errors you are referring to and it kept failing. Note that I do not store anything (anything important that is) in the My documents or My Pictures or My Music or My video folders (default windows folders). I then stopped trying to transfer and left the drive be for a few days. The way I discovered that I could not create folders is that at one point I tried to rip a cd into the folder where I store my music, which is on the WD My Book, and the program that I used (mediamonkey) told me it was unable to create a folder. I went to try to create it manually, and it gave me the error "cannot read from source file or disk". That was when I posted this thread. Since then I have tried to take ownership, as referenced in another post that I linked here.

The problem is that I do not know if this problem with the drive had occured after I unplugged from the xp machine and plugged into vista, or sometime after, possibly when I tried to move files with teracopy. I suspect after, when I tired to move files with teracopy, because I was able to move some, so it had to write some data and create some folders. I have also tried to change permissions, giving my user full control, and some others, which I do not remember.

I suspect the drive is locked in read only mode, and I read on another forum that Partition Magic can unlock a read only drive. Is that worth a try? I have been planning to buy partition magic anyways for sometime. Is there another software that I should try? Is there a diagnostic software I could use to figure this out?

I was able to write to this drive before, and that is how I got that 46 percent written.

Please help if you can, and thank you very much


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . . 

Thanks for the detailed reply.

Let's try to create a folder on that drive - but at an *Elevated* Administrator level - which should get around any possible file permission issues - if this is the case:

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above | select run as admin | type the following - substituting as you please for the real name(s):


```
[size=3][b]

e:

cd\

md $music

copy %userprofile%\desktop\*.* e:\$music

[/b][/size]
```
Did any of the above work? If not what/where were the errors?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hello,

Since I already had a folder Music, I have entered

md $Music2

It gave me an error "Data error <Cyclic Redundancy Check>"

I did run cmd as an administrator.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

I could not figure out how to enter the second command properly (the one with %userprofile% in it)

It kept telling me "System cannot find the path specified"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . .

Just to make sure there are no issues with your user profile, please go back into the command prompt ("DOS") and try a different command with %userprofile%\desktop ( = c:\users\YOUR_USER_NAME\desktop) - to paste into the DOS box, right-click in the area above the black screen near the top, select Edit then Paste. Then hit enter if the command did not execute itself.


```
[b][size=3]

dir %userprofile%\desktop

[/b][/size]
```
This command will simply list the detailed contents of your desktop.

Regarding the hard drive error message, HERE is the WD site where you can download diagnostic tools. I found a thread on this same drive in the TSF Hardware Forum from about 2 weeks ago. It contains information on the types of programs that you were asking about. You can see that thread HERE.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hello, 

Yes it did list the contents of the dektop. I am now in the process of taking a look at the links you provided.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Ok... glad to hear about the desktop listing.

POST back with any questions.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Ok, I have looked though the post, and the tools. However, I do not think that my drive is failing. I think it is stuck in read only mode. I do not know if that is possible, but thats what it looks like. I can read off the drive fine. In fact I am listening to the music from it right now.

Just a few questions

1. If it is indeed stuck in read only mode, what could be my options, what should I try?

2. What does "cyclic redundancy check" mean

3. Could it be related to the teracopy software looping

4. Any other tips on how I can resolve this issue?


Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . .

A Cyclic Redundancy Check (CRC) checks the integrity of a file by comparing an arithmetically derived number stored within it against a newly calculated number of that same file. It makes sure that the file written or sent is the same file that is read or received; however, there can be false positivesd. A CRC error either refers to a problem with the drive itself or a corrupted file.

I don't know whether the teracopy software had anything to do with this issue or not. I did visit the web site via the link that you provided (thank you), but was not able to determine if the software was Vista compatible or not. I also visited Symantec's (Norton) Partition Magic site, found http://www.symantec.com/norton/partitionmagic, and found that the system requirements include versions of Windows from NT 4.0 (Win98, Server, etc... - 1996) to NT 5.0 (XP Pro/Home, Server 2003) , but not NT 6.0 - Vista. I am unsure as to the compatibility of this product with Vista SP1.

Please do this:

*» *Go back into compmgmt.msc - select properties. Is the sharing on? Is there a security tab?

*»* run chkdsk e: /f - as Administrator (from an *Elevated* command prompt). This will take many hours.

*» *From an elevated command prompt, check a file's attributes to see if READ-ONLY (hit enter after each line):


```
[B]
e:

cd\FOLDER_NAME

attrib FILE_NAME
[/B]
```
*» *Open the Event Viewer Administrator log (under custom view) - eventvwr.msc - please save it as an evtx file (default) with US English language (this screen will appear after you select Save as). Zip it and attach to your next post.

Ownership/ file permission settings have been ruled out thus far along with IEEE 1394 v. USB. Try booting into SAFEMODE - but remove the firewire drive in question first; plug it in after boot-up. Try firewire and USB connections. Any difference? 

Also... do you have access to an XP system to see if you are able to create a folder under XP? Have you thought about copying all of the files out and re-formatting the drive?

If you have a link to a site regarding the "read only mode" that you describe, I would like to check it out. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FireX (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Great news! After running chkdsk it seemed to fix the issues and I can now create folders!!  .

I am attaching a screenshot so it may fix some light on what was wrong

Could you explain from this screenshot what was wrong with the drive?

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot create new folder*

Hi. . .

Great news that chkdsk did it for you.

The best that I can do to try to explain how/why chkdsk works is to provide you with a link to wikipedia - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_checker

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

